# Orange Tree Samples: Evolution Songwriter (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2018)

Please enjoy!!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Chris, I enjoy your videos. The "muted" sounds are hammer ons and pull offs and, as you mentioned, are done with just the fretting hand and no picking. Also worth noting is that guitar chord voicing tends to be more open since the strings are tuned in fourths and in real life you can only get one note at a time per string.

I've had my eye on this instrument, it looks excellent.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 25, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Thanks Chris, I enjoy your videos. The "muted" sounds are hammer ons and pull offs and, as you mentioned, are done with just the fretting hand and no picking. Also worth noting is that guitar chord voicing tends to be more open since the strings are tuned in fourths and in real life you can only get one note at a time per string.
> 
> I've had my eye on this instrument, it looks excellent.


Thank you! Appreciate the feedback.


----------

